# NW Angle LOW



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Had great fishing last weekend. Leaving tonight, Will be fishing with my 6 year old grandson.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Super great fishing both this weekend and last.
Realeased 4 over 25" and another bunch between 20 and 25.
6 year old grandson hauled in acouple of 22"ers.
Was that great to be a part of. Grandpa the Extreme Net Man :lol:


----------

